# Pheasants



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 2, 2009)

The mention of pheasants in the thread about soil got me to thinking, I looked high and low on the internet and found only one real attempt at stocking pheasants in Georgia, and that was in the 1860's on one of the sea islands.  I have heard the arguement about soil before, so I looked, and I did not find any data about that.  I did find that 50% of the wild pheasants did not live to be 9 weeks old and that only a small percentage saw that age of 1 year.  That was in Iowa in prime pheasant habitat.  When you look at the distribution of the ringneck world wide, I find it hard to believe that the deep southeastern states are the only places that don't have the appropriate minerals in the soil for pheasant to nest.  Heck, the even nest in Hawaii, which I imagine has a very low calcium level, it is 100% volcanic.  If anyone has any information about that, not based on "I have heard it said" but actual studies, I would appreciate a link.  Most other galliformes (pheasant belong to that family) have no problem what so ever here, even the red jungle fowl, which is a close relative to the ringneck can nest here, just go to Fitzgerald.  I had peafowl nesting in my yard about 10 years ago with no problems and they are nothing but a big pheasant.  

I honestly think that there were no serious attempts to establish them simply because it was feared they would compete with quail for habitat.  They are a grass land bird, and love to use switch grass for nests, there is a good bit of switch grass in these parts, so that isn't it.  I am not advocating stocking them, I am just curious.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2009)

I was told by a guy that raises them,that there is a mite in the south that infests and kills themjust what I was told


----------



## shotgun (Apr 2, 2009)

We tried to raise them but failed due to the hot weather (humidity) and the lack of grain.
In alot of respect like the future of quail.
Habitat, no preditor control.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not sure why.  But back home they have tried to establish pheasant populations in Western Washington.  It hasn't worked at all.  Yet Eastern Washington has a decent (or had) number of birds.  The big difference back home is the climate.  W. WA is very damp with mild temperatures.  E. WA is very dry (like the Dakotas) with a bigger temperature swings.  Most people don't realize that South Central WA is basically a desert.  But there are farms everywhere that get water from the Columbia River.........

My guess is that Pheasants just cant handle the hot humid weather that we get here in GA.  Plus, I just don't think there is the habbitat.  Ive also heard about the mite issue.  Ive been told that basically pheasants can't live in any numbers below the mason dixon line.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2009)

When American hunters talk about pheasants, we invariably think exclusively of ringneck pheasants.  They came from the orient, and were first released in Oregon.  There used to be a lot of them in that state, but unfortunately, when I came along and lived out there, OR was not even on the map as a major pheasant state.  There are some birds around here and there, but nothing like the Dakotas, KS, IA, NE, and eastern MT.  

In contrast to public perception, there is actually a number of pheasants.  I don't know how they all stack up as gamebirds, but I've been informed that the Afghan whitewing is a pretty sporty bird.  Those birds have been started in Argentina, and I know a guy that was studying how to spread them in Patagonia, which is a lot of semi-arid land.  

The point that I am getting to is that I wonder if we could not make one of the others work here if Ringnecks will not.

http://www.pheasantbreeders.info/ad...pheasant-chicks-and-fertile-eggs-for-sale.cfm


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2009)

BTW, the most important benefit to pheasant populations in the big producing states has been the CRP program and more generally the attention to nesting, brooding and loafing cover.  Tall grass generates birds.

A lot of grainfields helps pheasants, particularly if there is waste to be found during a hard winter.  But the eastern portion of MT is capable of producing some good numbers on grasslands, and there is more cattle range there than rowcrops.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 2, 2009)

BTW.  Are there any plantations that offer pheasant hunting in GA?  Not just pheasant shoots, but somewhere I can put my pup on some released ringnecks so I can get a little use out of my Remmy 870 12 guage.  With a 28in mod barrel is a little much for GA quail.  It just sits in the case while Ive been using my 20 guage.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 2, 2009)

zz farms has them at times jet.  As for heat and humidity being a problem, they are everywhere in S Korea and the heat and humidity there makes so Ga seem tame.  I dont think that would be it.  The mite issue sounds plausible, however, I know folks that raise them in pens here and I havent heard about them having mite problems (also the heat and humidity).


----------



## coveyrise90 (Apr 2, 2009)

That is what doesn't make sense to me... they can be raised in the pen, but not the "wild". I don't see how it could be humidity, heat, or mites, because that would affect pen-raised birds, too. Pheasants have many  of the same habitat requirements as quail... they may could use more grain but that would be an easy fix. Unfortunately, not nearly as much research has been conducted of pheasant as there has been on quail.

Adam


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> BTW.  Are there any plantations that offer pheasant hunting in GA?  Not just pheasant shoots, but somewhere I can put my pup on some released ringnecks so I can get a little use out of my Remmy 870 12 guage.  With a 28in mod barrel is a little much for GA quail.  It just sits in the case while Ive been using my 20 guage.



I've run across them after Arthur has a tower shoot down at Big Red Oak.  A couple of other places under the same circumstances, but I do not know of any sustained operation.

Years ago, someone in Decatur Co. turned a bunch loose near the farm of a friend's grandfather, and those rascals survived in the wild for a pretty good while.  We came across a few.  However, the released birds that I have come across in GA were runners (more than wild birds) and were hard to flush.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jetjockey:

If you are spending much time in Seattle, you need to get yourself across the state to SE WA and hunt that area.  

I'd like to find a place in that part of the state and be close to pheasants, chukars, waterfowl, some huns, elk hunting, deer hunting, and good fishing.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> BTW.  Are there any plantations that offer pheasant hunting in GA?  Not just pheasant shoots, but somewhere I can put my pup on some released ringnecks so I can get a little use out of my Remmy 870 12 guage.  With a 28in mod barrel is a little much for GA quail.  It just sits in the case while Ive been using my 20 guage.



Etowah Valley has quail, chucker, and phesant


----------



## zzweims (Apr 2, 2009)

Just about any plantation will release pheasant if you ask.  It's called a 'mixed bag' hunt.  We do it from time to time, but pheasant are expensive, fat, mean, b*stards, who eat too much.  Why they don't survive in the wild here, I don't know.  Perhaps not enough effort?  We released some during a hunt last year, and one rooster has taken up with my neighbor's chickens.  Why he is still alive is a mystery to me.  They are ridiculously slow and stupid.  Hawks love them.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 2, 2009)

zzweims said:


> Just about any plantation will release pheasant if you ask.  It's called a 'mixed bag' hunt.  We do it from time to time, but pheasant are expensive, fat, mean, b*stards, who eat too much.  Why they don't survive in the wild here, I don't know.  Perhaps not enough effort?  We released some during a hunt last year, *and one rooster has taken up with my neighbor's chickens.*  Why he is still alive is a mystery to me.  They are ridiculously slow and stupid.  Hawks love them.




now thats funny!


----------



## tlsgcs (Apr 2, 2009)

For what it is worth I was told that it was something with the soil pH and the hens won't sit on the nest.  Don't know if it is true or not.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 2, 2009)

Ole fuzzy.  SSSHHHHHHH.  Don't give up the secret.  haha.  Ya, Id love to live somewhere in the Palouse.  They have it all out there.  Pheasants, Big elk in the Blues, whitetail, Mule deer, geese, ducks, awesome steelhead fishing on the Grande Ronde, huge sturgeon on the snake.....  I could keep going and going.   I grew up outside Seattle and went to college in Ellensburg ( a great little drinking town with a serious college problem).   As a matter of fact, Im heading back in 2 weeks to go spring salmon fishing on the Columiba river in Cathlamet.  I was supposed to be out there today but things didn't work out.  I love pheasants like the guys down here love quail.  I'm planning on being in Eastern Montana next fall for pheasant season.  Should work out well since my pup will be in S. Dakota all summer for private school. haha....  I think my brother, my dad, and I are gonna plan a trip to www.millerranch.com as well.  My brother has 2 of the litter mates to my pup. He is just outside Seattle as well.  One of his pups is gonna be a great gun dog and the other has All Ages potential.  I really, really miss living up there, but GA is slowly growing on me.


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 3, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Jetjockey:
> 
> If you are spending much time in Seattle, you need to get yourself across the state to SE WA and hunt that area.
> 
> I'd like to find a place in that part of the state and be close to pheasants, chukars, waterfowl, some huns, elk hunting, deer hunting, and good fishing.



Got that right.....a wonderful place if you're a bird hunter.  Pheasants, Huns, Chukars, Rio Grande Turkeys, and Caifornia Quail running everywhere.
Also incredible big game hunting....whitetails, Mule Deer, Elk, Bear.....decent waterfowl hunting also.
Fishing....outstanding
My favorite place to go in the fall....especially if I get drawn for a late whitetail rut hunt.
Heaven on earth.....and not alot of people, living there or otherwise.  As an example....Columbia County, Washington......869 square miles......July 2007 population.....3986.  No traffic jams here folks.  Our counties are pretty large, unlike those back east....lol.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 3, 2009)

WAcenturion.  What part of WA are you from?  I grew up in Maple Valley and own a home in Bonney Lake......  What whitetail tag have you been applying for?   I'm trying to get a branched antler elk tag in the Ellensburg Area.  My uncle drew one last year and shot a 330 class 8x7.  Its gonna sit on his wall next to his 330 B&C 6x6 shot in the same area 15 years ago.  I guess some guys have all the luck.   I could move to Ellensburg in a heart beat, or the Tri-Cities.  Man do I love back trolling for Kings in the Hanford Reach for fall salmon.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2009)

I posted about Dayton and Walla Walla in another thread before I saw the responses on WA here.  Centurion must be in the Dayton area.  A nice little town and area, I thought.  Weinhard's original brewery was there.  That town looks more like something you'd see here in the south or the lower midwest than most other places I saw in the Pac NW, a lot of agriculture around there.

I've never gotten a great feel for where what birds are.  I understand where the waterfowl and chukars are, but not the greatest concentration of pheasants and huns.  Are the pheasants more northerly of there and over around the Idaho line?  

I understand that there is a pretty good gunsmith that works on doubles in Dayton as well.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 3, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy.  From what I understand, the Pheasant pupulation in WA has really tanked in the last couple years.  There is still birds to be found, but not like there used to be.  I know there are a lot of birds on the Yakima Indian reservation and there is a big hunt club around Royal City that has decent pheasant hunting.  My favorite places to hunt used to be knocked down corn fields and asparagus field. It seemed like there wasn't an asparagus field in WA that didn't hold pheasants at one time.  However, the most pheasants I have ever seen has been driving to Pulman from Ellensburg to go drinking... I mean hang out with friends.   About 10 years ago I made the drive and almost hit a couple birds.  They were everywhere.   I don't think it would be hard to find birds in the Dayton area.


----------



## Warrick (Apr 5, 2009)

Last Easter, I drove through Union Springs, AL on my way home from visiting with the folks in West Tennessee.  I convinced my wife we had to get a picture of the Pointing Dog statue in the town square.  As we are driving toward Georgia, I look to the side of the road just in time to see a pheasant rooster run and flush.  I'm sure it was an escapee from one of the plantations but it sure was a pretty site in the South.


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 5, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> WAcenturion.  What part of WA are you from?  I grew up in Maple Valley and own a home in Bonney Lake......  What whitetail tag have you been applying for?   I'm trying to get a branched antler elk tag in the Ellensburg Area.  My uncle drew one last year and shot a 330 class 8x7.  Its gonna sit on his wall next to his 330 B&C 6x6 shot in the same area 15 years ago.  I guess some guys have all the luck.   I could move to Ellensburg in a heart beat, or the Tri-Cities.  Man do I love back trolling for Kings in the Hanford Reach for fall salmon.



I'm in Olympia.  That tag I draw is Blue Mountin Foorhill A, rifle.  With about 2000 putting in for 100 permits, buck or doe , it's about every 4th year with points.
We are switching next year to muzzleloader....that season follows the rifle draw and is probably better as far as the rut.  It's just getting hot when the rifle season ends on the 19th of Oct.  Muzzleloader starts on the 20th...at least last fall.
Best thing is only about 450 put in for the muzzle permit with 80 permits available....lot better odds, and rut in full swing.
Yerp...those Columbia River kings are fun..........


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 5, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I posted about Dayton and Walla Walla in another thread before I saw the responses on WA here.  Centurion must be in the Dayton area.  A nice little town and area, I thought.  Weinhard's original brewery was there.  That town looks more like something you'd see here in the south or the lower midwest than most other places I saw in the Pac NW, a lot of agriculture around there.
> 
> I've never gotten a great feel for where what birds are.  I understand where the waterfowl and chukars are, but not the greatest concentration of pheasants and huns.  Are the pheasants more northerly of there and over around the Idaho line?
> 
> I understand that there is a pretty good gunsmith that works on doubles in Dayton as well.




Anywhere around Dayton has excellent bird hunting....lots of pheasants, Valley Quail (tons and tons), hungarian partridge, chukar partridge, grouse...ruffed, blues, probably spruce...not sure though. 
Great fishing and pretty good waterfowl hunting...both duicks and geese. Snake River about 30 miles north of Dayton as a crow flies....lots of dryland wheat county. Plenty of habitat deversity from desert along the Snake River to heavily forested timberlands on the mountains....and everything in between....a wildlife paradise, although driving through Dayton you would not know it. 
Just south and out of town as you climb into the foothills....incredible agriculture and timber draws, etc. God's place. 
Lots of Rio Grande turkeys....and big game heaven....whitetails, mule deer, elk....one shot last fall gross 466, net was like 438 plus or minus. 
I personally filmed a group of elk last November while hunting whitetail on a way up to a spot we hunt....7 bulls....3 over 400....one over 450, and a second one just under 450....all the dinks were like 360-390 class...lol.


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 5, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> Ole Fuzzy.  From what I understand, the Pheasant pupulation in WA has really tanked in the last couple years.  There is still birds to be found, but not like there used to be.  I know there are a lot of birds on the Yakima Indian reservation and there is a big hunt club around Royal City that has decent pheasant hunting.  My favorite places to hunt used to be knocked down corn fields and asparagus field. It seemed like there wasn't an asparagus field in WA that didn't hold pheasants at one time.  However, the most pheasants I have ever seen has been driving to Pulman from Ellensburg to go drinking... I mean hang out with friends.   About 10 years ago I made the drive and almost hit a couple birds.  They were everywhere.   I don't think it would be hard to find birds in the Dayton area.




You're right...alot of those areas you use to hunt in central Wahington ended up in circle irrigation.....clean fields.  Not good for upland birds.  But the dryland aras have come on in the last 10-15 years.  You are right...around Dayton, Walla Walla...that country...lots of birds....low people population...great if you live there....a limit is just out your back door.  That's the way I remember the Columbia Basin (Grant Co. central Wa....Moses Lake area) in the 60' and 70's...incredible.


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 5, 2009)

A picture of Dayton...the only one I could find.  What you don't see is all the foothills to the right of the town with all of it's incredible habitat.  Foothills and Mountains to the right.....wheat country and desert 30 miles north along the Snake River to the left.

As I said above....."Columbia County, Washington......869 square miles......July 2007 population.....3986. No traffic jams here folks"


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2009)

My gut instincts about that place appear to have been correct.

A couple of questions:

1.  Do you know who the gunsmith is in Dayton?  

I recall there being one there that is good on doubles and better grade guns, but cannot recall  his name.  I believe that I checked the gunmakers guild and could not find him.  I am familiar with K. Kearcher in Bend and Dennis Smith in Dufur, so I don't think I'm confusing one smith for the other.

2.  Are there any guide operations in the Walla Walla, Dayton, Pullman, Palouse areas that concentrate on upland birds?  It is a 2.5 day drive if you about kill yourself (I drive to Portland in 3 and it is 2,800 plus miles from Atlanta).

3.  How cold, windy, and how much precip does it typically get in the Columbia County region during the winter?

People used to tell me from the Pendleton area up through Walla Walla that they were in the "banana belt."  As I understood it, there is moisture from the SF Bay area carried that way by the winds from SW direction and up to the mountains and it condenses there.  It is said the area get more rainfall than central OR and WA.  Is that why there is still more land there in dryground farming there than in say, central WA?


----------



## Dixiegrouse (Apr 6, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy will you please hijack me on your way out there.I dont know how any hunter could make a living being in that enviroment.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2009)

I tried to find a way to make a living out there to be closer to that, but the economy was much better here than there and it never worked out.   One needs to be on the ground there to really get to see it and learn it in depth.  Several people from Rome live in Portland, but none of the ones I know there are hunters.  I became friends with many fly fishermen, but never got hooked in just right with upland hunters.

If you have never seen the high desert country of OR, WA, and ID and went there first to hunt chukars around the Columbia, Snake, and Clearwater, you'd be impressed.  The Blue Mtns are pretty, and to the SW of there, the Eagle Cap Wilderness and Wallowa River are both great destinations.  

In my experience, the weather in eastern WA was a lot more tolerable during the winter than in the other states with a lot of upland hunting, like the Dakotas, NE, IA, KS, MT.


----------



## Dixiegrouse (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey they may need schools teachers out there(my wife). I could
as the bumper sticker says "Will Hunt for food".


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 6, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> My gut instincts about that place appear to have been correct.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> ...




Don't know ther gunsmith so sorry....can't be of assistance there.

As far as a bananna belt....yep, people refer to that whole Walla Walla, Dayton country as such.  Here a table showing mean temperatures and precipitation.....

Station DAYTON 1 WSW  
Distance 1.5 miles 
Jan Temp 26 to 40 F 
Apr Temp 39 to 61 F 
Jul Temp 55 to 87 F 
Oct Temp 39 to 64 F 
Annual Precip 19.5 inches

Do get four distinct seasons with snow in the winter.....usually after my late whitetail permit rut hunt ends....ugh!!!


----------

